# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Chế tạo hệ thống tưới nguội cho dao?

## hoitm

Chào ACE, mình có 1 máy bơm nước cho hồ cá  :Big Grin: , bây h muốn chế tạo một phần tưới nguội như 1 số máy thì cần những gì nhỉ. bo mạch nào nữa? và các bộ phận phun thì gọi như thế nào?
đã tham khảo nhưng không biết bárwt đầu từ đâu.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
hình như dùng lệnh M08 để mở và M09 tắt. thanks

----------


## CKD

Bạn show hình cái nội thất tủ điện xem có những gì trong đó rồi mới biết là phải thêm những gì  :Smile: 

Nếu tưới thì chỉ cần cái ống dẫn nước, ngon hơn thì cái vòi là xong.

----------

hoitm

----------


## tuan6868

Tươi nguội, quan trọng lại là cái máng hứng nước rồi đến cái lọc để tuân hoàn.

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

> Bạn show hình cái nội thất tủ điện xem có những gì trong đó rồi mới biết là phải thêm những gì 
> 
> Nếu tưới thì chỉ cần cái ống dẫn nước, ngon hơn thì cái vòi là xong.


Chưa ráp mới chỉ có nhiêu hình đây thôi  :Big Grin: 
Estop
limit switch
spindle + pwm tắt mở trục chính.



định lấy máy pơm hồ cá làm  :Big Grin:  (tiết kiệm chi phí  :Big Grin: )



Muốn tắt mở pơm nước tự động dùng lênh M08 và M09

----------


## CKD

BOB của robo3t, BOB này thì mình không rỏ lắm vì chưa dùng qua.
Nhưng mình đoán là BOB này đã có sẵn vài output có relay. Cụ thể Pin nào thì bạn phải xem lại tài liệu của BOB. Sau đó setting chức năng tưới nguội trong Mach3 là Ok ngay phần config.
Bạn dùng relay này đóng mở 1 relay hoặc SSR có công suất lớn hơn. Raley hoặc SSR công suất lớn sẽ đóng mở máy bơm nước.

* Cẩn thận vì máy bơm dùng 220V.

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

* Cẩn thận vì máy bơm dùng 220V
Nếu vậy thì mình chế máy 12VDC cũng được tại nhà dư motor.
đây là BOB


ví dụ mình dùng  NO2, NC2, COM2 thì mình nối dây như thế nào

đây là hình máy pơm  :Smile: 



Sau đó setting chức năng tưới nguội trong Mach3 là Ok ngay phần config.
phần này mình chưa rõ mong Bạn giải thích thêm 

Cảm ơn CKD, tại vì mình không phải dân điện tử nên nhiều khi không hiểu rõ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy bơm hồ cá yếu xìu, nếu tưới dầu vài hôm là tịt.

Bác nối cấp nguồn 12 or 24(tùy role 12 hay 24) vào COM của BOB nối 1 chân cuộn hút cái role(role có 2 NO) vào, NO chân còn lại vào "-" của nguồn.

Dùng cái role đó vừa đóng mở biến tần và bật máy bơm cho khỏe, M8 làm đếch gì lúc làm trình quên chèn lệnh thì dao nó lại biểu tình cho.

----------

hoitm

----------


## Nam CNC

mua đúng con bơm tưới nguội của máy phay công nghiệp đó , mua con mini thôi , bảo đảm mạnh . Đừng dùng lưới lọc kiểu này , được 1 hôm là khỏi chảy nữa , chơi cái rây bột inox nhà bếp ấy là ngon rồi , nếu đúng bơm tưới nguội những cái phoi nhỏ nó cuốn đi luôn chẳng sợ ngẹt

----------

hoitm

----------


## biết tuốt

tưới nước cắt nhôm thì em hay mần như ri

----------

hoitm, kametoco

----------


## CKD

Config Flood cho Mach3 thi bạn làm thế này trong Pin and Port.

Mục OutPut chọn output #1...#6 (tùy ý). Config Pin & Port, trạng thái Activate theo BOB mà bạn dùng (ở hình là 3). Apply.


Trong mục Spindle setup. Bỏ dấu check chổ Disable..., mục Flood bạn config vào output #x (ở hình là 3), delay time nếu muốn.

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

> Máy bơm hồ cá yếu xìu, nếu tưới dầu vài hôm là tịt.
> 
> Bác nối cấp nguồn 12 or 24(tùy role 12 hay 24) vào COM của BOB nối 1 chân cuộn hút cái role(role có 2 NO) vào, NO chân còn lại vào "-" của nguồn.
> 
> Dùng cái role đó vừa đóng mở biến tần và bật máy bơm cho khỏe, M8 làm đếch gì lúc làm trình quên chèn lệnh thì dao nó lại biểu tình cho.


Theo cách của Bạn mình hiểu như thế này đúng không, để mai rảnh nối test  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy bơm công suất bé ok, máy lớn lên nối thêm trung gian ngoài cho an tâm: role, khởi động từ. À mà trên hình đấu sai. 1 dây bơm nối vào nguồn, còn dây kia nối vào NO
1 dây nguồn đấu vào COM, đại loại bác hiểu cái 3 cái chân trên BOB như cái công tắc điện ấy.

----------

hoitm

----------


## Khoa C3

> mua đúng con bơm tưới nguội của máy phay công nghiệp đó , mua con mini thôi , bảo đảm mạnh . Đừng dùng lưới lọc kiểu này , được 1 hôm là khỏi chảy nữa , chơi cái rây bột inox nhà bếp ấy là ngon rồi , nếu đúng bơm tưới nguội những cái phoi nhỏ nó cuốn đi luôn chẳng sợ ngẹt


Cụ chớ xem thường cái bơm đểu của em nhá, chạy dòng 3 ngày không sao đâu. Áp suất thì khỏi ngại, em cho cha Vũ 1 cái như thế hắn ko dám vặn hết cỡ bơm vì sợ ... gãy dao. Con bơm mua có 50k nhưng muốn biết nó có chạy hay không thì phải sờ vào.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## emptyhb

> Cụ chớ xem thường cái bơm đểu của em nhá, chạy dòng 3 ngày không sao đâu. Áp suất thì khỏi ngại, em cho cha Vũ 1 cái như thế hắn ko dám vặn hết cỡ bơm vì sợ ... gãy dao. Con bơm mua có 50k nhưng muốn biết nó có chạy hay không thì phải sờ vào.


Thôi bác đừng nổ đi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , em chứng kiến tận mắt nó chảy lờ đờ như đái dắt đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Không nhìn cái khóa hạn chế nước đầu vào à.

----------


## Nam CNC

hohoho chém gió bị gặp bão hahahaha. Cái bơm đó chỉ là cái bơm áp lực , chắc tháo từ máy nước nóng ra thôi , nhưng báo trước , nó dạng màng , lẫn phoi vào có ngày đi tong.

----------


## Khoa C3

Màng là thế lào, cánh quạt ly tâm mờ.

----------


## Nam CNC

nó chút éc mạnh là mạnh thế nào ? nghi quá , nó đái dắt rồi , cái bơm mấy chục W cu ?

----------


## Khoa C3



----------


## terminaterx300

> nó chút éc mạnh là mạnh thế nào ? nghi quá , nó đái dắt rồi , cái bơm mấy chục W cu ?


bơm này kinh lém .................. đừng có đùa với nóa  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

con bơm này được nè , hơi bị ngon . Có cái con bơm nguội chuyên nghiệp của italia 200W mà cũng bơm tầm 16l/1min cỡ 960l/h , nhỏ mà ngon nha.


còn không bán tui 1 -2 cái về bơm nước hồ cá nè.

----------


## Khoa C3

Thú vui tao nhã của em là sưu tầm bơm mà, còn đầy, nhiều như sờ pín nhà cụ luôn. Có mấy kon còn khủng hơn nữa, toàn hàng tăng áp thôi. Giá max < 200k.

----------


## Tuấn

> Cụ chớ xem thường cái bơm đểu của em nhá, chạy dòng 3 ngày không sao đâu. Áp suất thì khỏi ngại, em cho cha Vũ 1 cái như thế hắn ko dám vặn hết cỡ bơm vì sợ ... gãy dao. Con bơm mua có 50k nhưng muốn biết nó có chạy hay không thì phải sờ vào.


Em cười tí chết sặc với cụ này 😁

----------


## Nam CNC

được , thôi thì xí phần đó, khi nào có nhu cậu đụng tới em chơi , chứ chơi bây giờ mà chưa có nhu cầu , anh em bảo tui tham.

----------


## thuhanoi

Like cái bơm này rồi đó. CÒn dư quăng cho mình cái

----------


## Khoa C3

EM không bán thôi, đổi hàng thì ok.

----------


## thuhanoi

> EM không bán thôi, đổi hàng thì ok.


Thì có bảo cụ bán đâu, cụ quăng qua, có gì quăng lại, nhưng biết cụ thích cái gì đây  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Hình như em cũng có con bơm giống của cụ Khoa  :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Good - bơm này được sử dụng trên toàn miền Bắc  :Big Grin:

----------


## hoitm

> EM không bán thôi, đổi hàng thì ok.


cái đó chạy pao nhiêu Vol thế  :Big Grin:  đổi motor không  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

> cái đó chạy pao nhiêu vol thế :d đổi motor không :d


....220v....

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác chủ đừng nối niết mach3 mach4 chi mệt cứ nông dân bật công tắc cho nó chyạy đi, khi không cần thì tắt cái bụp. Nối với máy tính chỉ tiện cái là nó off tự động thôi. Mà đi uốn cà phê thỏa mái về máy tắt, bơm vẫn chạy thì nó càng sạch bong  :Big Grin:  tốt quá đi chứ

----------

hoitm

----------


## biết tuốt

quả bơm của bác tuấn em nhìn như loại bơm  lắp hút phía sau vòi ra nóng lạnh ấy nhể  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> EM không bán thôi, đổi hàng thì ok.


HIHI, đổi cái cục bơm dầu bằng bánh răng nhỉ  :Big Grin:  hay cục lọc nhiễu 3 pha to đùng

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Thì cũng phải có cái hình chứ, lọc nhiễu to đùng em có dư rồi, thiếu cái bơm dầu  :Big Grin: .

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Gút đó, mai đưa cái hình bơm dầu

----------


## Khoa C3

Loại của cụ Tuấn chính là loại em đang dùng em đang có 5 con này và số lượng sẽ tăng lên nữa. Do không có tản nhiệt nên chạy nóng khoảng 50 độ, nhưng nó đã từng chạy 3 ngày-đêm miệt mài mờ chả sao. Em còn mấy loại có tản nhiệt nhưng to hơn kha khá, tháo từ thiết bị tăng áp của korea, không có chỗ lắp ống hút-xả phải làm mặt bích và nó cũng chả có tem mác gì, không rõ công suất.





Xin nhắc lại là em khoe hàng chứ không bán nhé, hôm nay bận đổ beton mờ các bác cứ call ơi ới khổ em quá  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Nam CNC

ai biểu chú làm quá cái bơm , cứ thầm lặng bí mật gửi nó cho anh có phải hơn không ???? hô hô . Thôi thì găm 1 sọt bán 150K vẫn khối anh mua , cái bơm hồ cá tương đương chắc 500K .

----------


## Khoa C3

> Hình như em cũng có con bơm giống của cụ Khoa


Tháo quách cái van tự động đi cụ ơi, có nước chảy qua nó mới đóng điện cho bơm, tất nhiên có công tắc bỏ qua nó nhưng cái van ngứa mắt bỏ bà.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## longdq

Bơm này dùng làm tưới nguội được không các bác. Thấy bảo đẩy lên được 6m  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

> Tháo quách cái van tự động đi cụ ơi, có nước chảy qua nó mới đóng điện cho bơm, tất nhiên có công tắc bỏ qua nó nhưng cái van ngứa mắt bỏ bà.


Có vụ nước chảy qua nó mới đóng điện hả cụ ? ui vụ này hay ạ, để em tháo béng nó ra dùng vào việc khác, thanks cụ nhìu lém.

----------


## Tuấn

> Bơm này dùng làm tưới nguội được không các bác. Thấy bảo đẩy lên được 6m 
> Đính kèm 15457


Ui bác có mấy cái bơm xinh quá, có mác ghi gì không bác ? 6m là 0,6 bar thì phải ợ, cho em nghía phát  :Smile:  bác mua mấy xiền em nó đấy ?

----------


## anhcos

> Bơm này dùng làm tưới nguội được không các bác. Thấy bảo đẩy lên được 6m 
> Đính kèm 15457


Bi nhiêu tiền 1 cái thế bác, nếu 24v thì cho mình đang ký 1 cái nhé.

----------


## thanhvp

Bơm còn không bác? mình đăng ký 2 cái, điện nào cũng được!

----------


## longdq

Các bác vào hỏi bác này ấy ạ. E mua 2 cái về dùng tưới cây vs phun nguội rồi  :Big Grin: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## hoitm

> Các bác vào hỏi bác này ấy ạ. E mua 2 cái về dùng tưới cây vs phun nguội rồi 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


pao nhiêu xiền cái thế,  pác cho cái link nó tèo rùi kìa  :Smile:

----------


## longdq

290k 1 cái thì phải. bác tìm facebook bác Huỳnh Minh Phú, chuyên chơi arduino ý

----------

hoitm

----------


## anhcos

Mình tyởng của bác chứ, còn ở trang kia thì minh lien hệ trực tiếp ok luôn.

----------


## longdq

e cũng đi mua, thấy hay hay thì show lên ae chém thôi ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Con bơm mà Bác Long đưa ra , ở HCM ghé ra ngã tư VV và Lý Nam Đế gặp MR Hưng , tại cửa hàng có 1 sọt , ai quan tâm ghé đó mà mua , em cũng hỏi chủ tiệm , cái này ra sao , hắn nói hơi yếu hehehe.

----------

longdq

----------


## longdq

Nhưng có đủ dùng để tưới nguội ko bác  :Big Grin: 
ví dụ như khi phun ra đủ để đẩy phoi ra khỏi rãnh phay ấy ạ. E thấy những lúc phay lỗ to mà sâu, lượng phoi nằm trong lỗ rất khó để đẩy ra ngoài bác ạ

----------

